# Usage of Modifier U2



## elrita21 (Jul 6, 2016)

Can modifier U2 be appended to inpatient and ER radiology services for Medicaid of NC claims?


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 6, 2016)

https://ncdma.s3.amazonaws.com/s3fs-public/documents/files/1K7.pdf

"If procedure is done as a referral from a hospital emergency department or urgent care facility or as an emergent procedure, enter appropriate CPT code with modifier U2."


----------



## elrita21 (Jul 6, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> https://ncdma.s3.amazonaws.com/s3fs-public/documents/files/1K7.pdf
> 
> "If procedure is done as a referral from a hospital emergency department or urgent care facility or as an emergent procedure, enter appropriate CPT code with modifier U2."



Thank you!


----------



## elrita21 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Thank you*

Also see page 18 under claims submission...shows the billing instruction


----------

